

Ubuntu Servers around the World - mnnttl
http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/

======
nnutter
"This application shows Ubuntu logo over each city where Ubuntu Server is
used. Data is collected through volunteers visiting this application and
agreeing to mark their city"

------
mwill
For those interested, heres the landing page: <http://maps.ubuntu.com/>

Seems to only be concerned with 10.04 servers?

~~~
russell_h
This is cool, but I don't really get it. I have an Ubuntu server in Fremont,
CA, so I clicked the link expecting to get a chance to enter its IP. It took
me straight through to the map though, apparently having marked the location
I'm browsing from.

Am I supposed to be browsing from my server?

~~~
mwill
I'm not actually sure, I clicked the mark my location link out of curiosity,
but my city has not been marked.

For something thats supposed to be collecting information from willing
participants it's a bit unclear.

I actually run ubuntu server on a linode server, it's not clear how I would go
about adding that, for example.

------
ch0wn
Interesting, but far from being accurate. I use Ubuntu on about 5 servers, but
none of them is within 200km of where I am right now.

------
Dobbs
Without any context I'm assuming that this map is showing servers that run
Ubuntu not Canonical's official servers. If so it is not a very accurate map.

Edit: Ahh seeing the landing page I know understand what this is. The link
should really be changed.

------
spacejunkie
Not one city marked in Russia?

~~~
hubb
zoom in a bit. russia and canada both have a handful of servers scattered
around

------
jasonadriaan
From this map one can deduce that Europe clearly doesn't love paying for
Server software.

~~~
patrickaljord
Really? You still think people use linux because it's gratis? I wouldn't use
windows for my server software even if I was paid to do so.

